# ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128mb



## Zandahr (Sep 5, 2004)

ATITool underclocks the default clock speeds when i Find Max core & mem!  ( 378 / 338 )
Why? As stated in post title, i have a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128 mb with stock cooling.

Thanks for your help


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 5, 2004)

378-338 are stock speeds. Is it underclocking below that?


----------



## Zandahr (Sep 5, 2004)

yup, the find max underclocks the default values...                strange, isnt it?


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 5, 2004)

Are you interested in more agressive cooling for your card? Who's the manufacturer, btw? 

P.S.
wtf is up with these cards that ship unstable?


----------



## Zandahr (Sep 5, 2004)

manufacturer is ATI, & not 1 of these sapphire or other clones. what can i do for cooling my card, case fan?   im new to graphics overclocking.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 5, 2004)

You might be getting a bug with ATITool and artifact detection. Try using version .21 and see if that makes a difference.

If that doesn't work, run the tests with no heat-up phase. Go into settings/artifact scanning and set 'first phase has a length of' to 0. With no heat-up phase, you'll get about 1% higher results, so adjust your settings to account for this.

One of these should work. If not, it could be high case temps or an inadequate power supply.

For cooling, I'd recommend the Thermaltake Giant III. I like it much better than my old Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer.


----------



## Zandahr (Sep 5, 2004)

still underclocks, even w 0.0.21 or the first phase lenght of 0.  

heres a screen ( havent touched the mem ): 






  so i should consider cooling right?


----------



## Nobru_rv (Sep 5, 2004)

Buy one of the clones ;-)))


----------



## Zandahr (Sep 6, 2004)

is there some way i can verify if my case temp is high, so i can invest into a vga cooler or a case fan?


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 6, 2004)

Try downloading Motherboard Monitor 5 and see what temps it displays. One should be your CPU and the other is your system temperature. A VGA cooler is a good idea regardless - Try the Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer 1 or a Zalman ZM80D-HP.


----------

